# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > حرفه ای: فرمان های CMD و معادل آن ها در PowerShell

## twinkle

*
فرمان های CMD و معادل آن ها در PowerShell

*
  
سلام به همه شما دوستان و همراهان همیشگی هیوا
 
یکی از بهترین روش ها برای آشنایی با خط فرمان PowerShell و دوست شدن با آن، استفاده از فرمان های CMD در PowerShell است. یعنی مثلا به جای اینکه برای Ping کردن یک کلاینت در شبکه از CMD استفاده کنید، از PowerShell استفاده کنید. اما پس از این که با PowerShell دوست شدید، لازم است که شناخت بیشتری از آن به دست آورید. در این آموزش :

 معادل پاورشلی چندتا از فرمان های CMD را یاد می گیرید.

 یاد می گیرید چطور از PowerShell درخواست کمک کنید. با یکی از قابلیت های خیلی خیلی جالب و کاربردی PowerShell آشنا می شوید!

 *قبل از شروع* 
قبل  از شروع خوب است که با ورژن های مختلف پاورشل آشنا شوید. آشنایی با ورژن  های مختلف پاورشل باعث می شود با پاورشل بیشتر دوست شوید و این آموزش برای  شما کاربردی تر شود. اگر از قبل با آن ها آشنا هستید که چه خوب! و اگر  آشنایی ندارید شما را به خواندن آموزش کوتاه *"* *PowerShell چه ورژن هایی دارد؟ "* دعوت می کنم!

 *شروع* 
خب حالا برای شروع، خط فرمان PowerShell را باز کنید و سپس ادامه آموزش را دنبال کنید.

 فرمان Set-Location معادل cd 
فرمان cd در CMD برای تغییر مسیر درون یک Volume یا Drive استفاده می شود و مخفف Change Directory است.
 *Set-Location Hiva\Articles\PowerShell*
*Set-location ..*
*Set-Location \

*

 *
فرمان* *Get-Childitem** معادل فرمان* *dir** و* *ls*
 
فرمان dir در CMD و فرمان ls (ال اس) در لینوکس، لیست محتویات درون مسیر فعلی را نمایش می دهد.
 *Get-Childitem*
*Get-Chiditem –Attributes hidden*
*Get-Childitem –force

*

 
 فرمان *gci* ، نام مستعار یا Alias Name برای فرمان *Get-Childitem* است. یعنی به جای استفاده از فرمان Get-Childitm می توانیم از *gci* استفاده کنیم.
 *فرمان* *Clear** معادل* *CLS* 
فرمان CLS در CMD، صفحه را تمیز می کند و مخفف Clear Screen است.
 *فرمان* *Get-NetAdapter** معادل* *GetMac* 
فرمان GetMac برای دیدن MAC Address ها استفاده می شود.
 *Get-NetAdapter

*

 
*نکته:* *فرمان* *Get-NetAdapter** در* *PowerShell 3.0** به بالا وجود دارد.*
 *فرمان* *Get-NetIPConfiguration** معادل* *IPConfig* 
فرمان IPConfig در CMD، اطلاعات Interface ها و تنظیمات IP را نمایش می دهد.
 *Get-NetIPConfiguration*
*Get-NetIPConfiguration –detailed


*

 
 فرمان *gip*نام مستعار این فرمان است. یعنی به جای استفاده از فرمان Get-NetIPConfiguration می توان فرمان gip را به کار برد.
 *
نکته:** فرمان* *Get-NetIPConfiguration –detailed** معادل فرمان* *IPConfig /all** است.* 
 *نکته:** این فرمان در* *PowerShell 3.0** به بالا وجود دارد.* *فرمان* *Test-Connection** معادل* *Ping* 
فرمان Ping از دوستان قدیمی ماست و نیازی به معرفی ندارد!
 *Test-Connection Hiva-Network.com*
*Test-Connection 8.8.8.8*
*Test-Connection Hivanet-PC

*

 
از امکانات جالب فرمان Test-Connection این است که می توانیم چندین مقصد را همزمان با هم Ping کنیم به صورت زیر:
 *Test-Connection Hiva-Network.com , 8.8.8.8 , hivanet-PC


*

 *
فرمان* *Test-NetConnection -TraceRoute** معادل فرمان* *Tracert*
 
فرمان Tracert  برای دیدن روتر ها و هاپ هایی است که بسته ها از آن ها عبور می کنند تا به  مقصد برسند. همچنین به کمک این فرمان می توانیم بفهمیم که اگر در شبکه  دچار قعطی شدیم، مشکل از کجا و از کدام روتر شروع می شود؟
 *Test-NetConncetion Hiva-Network.com -TraceRoute

*

 
 Alias Name این فرمان *TNC* است. یعنی به جای عبارت Test-NetConnection می توانیم از فرمان TNC استفاده کنیم.

 *نکته:** این فرمان در* *PowerShell 4.0** به بالا وجود دارد.

منبع : سایت هیوا شبکه 
*

----------

